# Largest Predator



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got word of getting an exculsive area to hunt large predators ( Brown bears ) in Alaska. I will be looking at taking in two more people to this area. Just let me know how to contact you if you are interested.
Thank Dan


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If only I had the spare cash!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a very generous offer Dan. Hopefully someone takes you up on it ! Good luck and thanks for the offer !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I had some spare change laying around, Thanks for the offer Dan.


----------

